# sore bald skin on doe (pictures)



## HinkyPunk (Apr 21, 2013)

one of my does has developed red sore skin around her genitals/bottom, as well as experiencing hairloss in the area. she seems fine in herself, but it does appear to bother her as she squeaks when i try to examine the area. 

any one have any ideas what this could be?

sorry for the bluryness of the photo.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

So hard to know. Does she have diarrhoea? That can cause soreness in that area, in which case perhaps feed a basic diet for a few days of just oats and maybe a dab of tea tree animal cream to soothe the area, OR, it could be a fungal skin complaint like ringworm, in which case some athletes foot powder will help.

If you're worried, a vet is the best option


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Could be a UTI and the the extra peeing causing the sore skin.


----------



## HinkyPunk (Apr 21, 2013)

> Could be a UTI and the the extra peeing causing the sore skin.


thanks  
had her out in a clear box lined with kitchen roll and she doesn't seem to wee more or less then her sister. nor is there any discolouration. My less rodent savy vet gave me some baytril, probably suspecting some kind of infection, although he could make no definite diagnosis. Would this work on a potential uti?


----------



## HinkyPunk (Apr 21, 2013)

Poor thing seems to be getting worse not better  . 
My usual vet is on holiday but was in contact with the vet i saw the other week, and suggested some creams i could try. Although again these aren't really helping either. 
I've caught her a few times the past 2 days, plucking and nibbling out her fur/skin around the area till it bleeds  . Got another appt tomorrow, still have no clue though :?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

If your willing to pay the expense testing a urine sample may shed some light on it, maby a change in the urine ph, or a problem with crystals or something.


----------



## HinkyPunk (Apr 21, 2013)

> If your willing to pay the expense testing a urine sample may shed some light on it, maby a change in the urine ph, or a problem with crystals or something.


This looks like the way forward to find out what's up. By any chance do you know the average prices for urine tests? not too bothered providing its not obscene, and my vets are usually one of the better ones in terms of costs.

got a picture today and the baldness has definitely spread.


----------



## HinkyPunk (Apr 21, 2013)

unfortunately she was diagnosed with urolithiasis (urinary tract infection) and sadly didn't respond to antimicrobials or a diet change. We (me and my vet) think that the biting of her inflamed skin might have become such a habit that she simply couldn't stop  . So i decided that the kindest thing was to have her euthanised.


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello HinkyPunk.
Sad news. 
I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## HinkyPunk (Apr 21, 2013)

> Hello HinkyPunk.
> Sad news.
> I'm sorry for your loss.


thank you bonsai

fortunately my friend breeds mice and has offered me 2 does from his pet line for company for my remaining doe Grindylow.  
the 3 will all sit thru quarantine together away from my rats etc, it would be unfair i think to keep grindy alone through the duration of QT.


----------

